# Will they fit?



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

found some pacesetter headers for $200,but the reason I havent bought them is because the ad states they will fit an 06 GTO 6.0,not an 04 5.7 which is what I have.so will they fit or is there a reason they wouldn't work? and is there anything I need to consider before a header purchase?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

04-06 headers are all the same. They just require different mid pipes for the 04's


----------



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

ok,so if im getting new pipe from header back its no problem then?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep. You would just need 04' specific mid pipes for your car.


----------



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

cool


----------



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

well cars back together and running and the headers will NOT fit.apparently the 04 is a bit different underneath than the 05 and 6.headers hit the k member and sit right on the rack and pinion system.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Something else is wrong then. 04 headers and 05/06 headers are the exact same... Did you get the correct mid pipes? Also take a picture of what's going on


----------

